# Hacer un LED parpadeante con Resistencia/capacitor ???



## dafsoftware (May 26, 2007)

Hola, este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, y no se casi nada de electrónica.
Quería saber si es posible que un LED parpadee con solo una resistencia y un capacitor, y si es posible, como?


----------



## mabauti (May 26, 2007)

No es posible, porque se necesita un elemento que conmute al led el voltaje. 

Podrias hacer este circuito muy sencillo con :






 TR1 & TR2 2n2222

o en todo caso , compra un led parpadeante en tu tienda de electronica favorita.


----------



## rampa (May 26, 2007)

IC1 = LM3909
C1  = 100uF

 El circuito no tiene mucho sentido si lo que queremos es poner un diodo led intermitente a un circuito, porque entonces solo tendríamos que ir a la tienda de  electrónica un comprarlo ya intermitente. Estos diodos consumen mucha más intensidad que un diodo led  normal. Entonces si queremos un diodo led intermitente para cualquier aplicación en la que el consumo es un factor importante podemos utilizar este circuito.

Con tan solo una pila AA de 1,5v podemos hacer funcionar el Led durante todo  un año. Con el Integrado LM3909 y un condensador tenemos todos los componentes necesarios para hacer el diodo led intermitente con una velocidad de parpadeo de 1 segundo.

Suerte.


----------



## Fierros (May 26, 2007)

no, por ahi lo quiere poner en su auto.. 
como para que paresca la alarma


----------



## pepechip (May 27, 2007)

hay diodos led intermitentes. su aspecto es igual que el de un led normal, aunque en su interior lleva un circuito que lo hace parpadear. se conecta con una resistencia en serie al igual que otro led normal.

con una resistencia y un condensador lo unico que puedes conseguir es que el led se apague al cabo del tiempo, o bien que se encienda con ese retardo, pero nunca conseguiras una intermitencia.


----------



## dafsoftware (May 27, 2007)

Muchas grácias, no me interesa hacer timbrar un led así porque así solo quería saber si hay forma de hacer algo "interesante" para principiantes sin nesesitar usar algun transistor, esque el único que venden en la única tienda es uno que es con 123 o algó así.
Saben de algó sencillo?


----------



## jebubo (Jun 8, 2011)

mabauti dijo:


> No es posible, porque se necesita un elemento que conmute al led el voltaje.
> 
> Podrias hacer este circuito muy sencillo con :
> 
> ...



este tipo de circuito puede modelarse en tina 8??, es decir este software mostraria al led prendiendo y apagando, hago la consulta por que he hecho varios circuitos que he encontrado, y ninguno muestra al led prender y apagar, incluso este tampoco, sera que el software no permite ese comportamiento del led??


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 8, 2011)

jebubo, me parece que tienes que desestabilizar el circuito para que empiecen las intermitencias. Si pones en R2 o R3 una resistencia variable y le cambias el valor con el circuito funcionando verás como empieza a parpadear.

Saludos.


----------



## jebubo (Jun 8, 2011)

no logro hacer que parpadee, como lo lograste??


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 8, 2011)

jebubo dijo:


> no logro hacer que parpadee, como lo lograste??
> 
> Yo lo he probado en el LIvewire, le pongo una resistencia variable de 10K en R3, arranco el circuito, bajo la resistencia al mínimo valor y, luego, la voy aumentando lentamente hasta que parpadean los leds. Puede que tengas que subir y bajar la resistencia dos o tres veces, pero, al final, se pone intermitente.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola.

Prueba esto, solo presiona el interruptor (pulsador), y la soltarlo el circuito funciona. (vas a tener que hacerlo varias veces).

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 8, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba esto, solo presiona el interruptor (pulsador), y la soltarlo el circuito funciona. (vas a tener que hacerlo varias veces).
> 
> ...



Buena solución, elaficionado, pero, al final, pasa lo mismo, el oscilador se para. Un simulador barato no se comporta como en la realidad. Por lo menos hasta ahora. No se le pueden pedir peras al olmo. El Livewire falla mucho, sobre todo cuando haces circuitos con alimentación sin transformador. Pero tampoco se le puede pedir más. Muchas veces nos ahorra mucho trabajo. Solo hay que perdonarle sus limitaciones. Y agradecer que lo tenemos.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola.

Peras no, pero un oscilador sí.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 8, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Peras no, pero un oscilador sí.
> 
> ...



Pues dime cómo lo haces porque ese circuito no se puede modificar. Yo he hecho otro igual en el Livewire y no funciona. Aunque tenga los leds diferentes.

Saludos.


----------



## rascueso (Jun 8, 2011)

sera esto lo que buscas?? OJO con los 220v no se jode. saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola.

Haz click en *File*, después haces click en *Unprotect Document*, y ya puedes modificar el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanito65 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola Señores del foro Saludos, qisiera hacer o armar un circuito que esta en un link de un par de diodos leds que flashean o destellan, lo quisiera hacer para ponerselo a una bicicleta y me gusta por que creo que con un par de pilas AA puede funcionar, mi duda o pregunta es sobre los capacitores electroliticos que lleva no explica de cuantos volts son cada uno, solo se ve en el circuito que lleva 2 de 100u y 2 de 22u pero el voltaje no explica,este es el link donde lo vi ,Gracias
http://www.techelex.com/2012/11/dual-3v-and-15v-white-led-flasher.html


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola.

Igual o mayor que el voltaje de la fuente de alimentación.

Chao-
elaficionado.


----------



## Manuel51 (Feb 18, 2013)

Si lo quieres más sencillo puedes poner un led de alto brillo normal en serie con una resistencia y con otro led que sea intermitente. No necesitas más componentes.


----------



## juanito65 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gracias por su hayuda a elaficionado y Manuel51, tendré en cuenta sus consejos, pues si realmente busco algo sensillo pero si quiero que destellen al mismo tiempo 2 leds de alto brillo con tan solo 2 o 3 pilas AA , 3 pilas AA trigo en el faro delantero con 9 leds blancos y de esa misma fuente de pilas pienso pasar un cable a la parte trasera de la bici para poner los 2 leds que destellen, el BC547 es comun y lo venden en casi todas las electronicas, pero si me interesa que no lleve muchos componentes pues por ahi hay varios circuitos con este transistor, tambien estava viendo este otro,espero el BC557 tambien sea comun pues no he preguntado si lo tienen en las electronicas de esta ciudad Tijuana B.C. Mexico, Gracias por su hayuda.


----------



## Manuel51 (Feb 21, 2013)

juanito65 dijo:


> también estaba viendo este otro,espero que el BC557 también sea común pues no he preguntado si lo tienen en las electrónicas de esta ciudad Tijuana B.C. México, Gracias por su hayuda.



Sí, ese transistor es muy común, lo encontrarás. El primer circuito que te envié tiene el problema de que los led´s intermitentes consumen mucha corriente y esto afectaría a la duración de la pila. Aquí te adjunto otro circuito que utiliza un CD4093 que es muy fácil de encontrar.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 21, 2013)

*Leds en paralelo = leds quemados**

_Información repetida no menos de:  2.428.235 veces_


*Garantizado que se quemen no, pero si alta probabilidad.


El circuito de los transistores que no lleva resistencia limitadora es si que es un "mataleds" de primera categoría.


----------



## Manuel51 (Feb 21, 2013)

Con una alimentación de 4,5V no creo que se quemen los diodos aunque falle uno. En el peor de los casos pasarían unos 14mA. Pero siempre se puede poner una resistencia para cada led.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 21, 2013)

Eso si es verdad, no se quemarán, con 330 Ohm para dos leds salen a 9mA a repartir entre dos osea que con 4,5mA prácticamente no se verán. Mejor que los ponga en serie y ponga una resistencia de 75 Ohm para tener 20mA


----------



## Manuel51 (Feb 21, 2013)

Me parece mejor ponerlos en paralelo con una resistencia de 220Ω para cada uno, así no se apagarán los dos en caso de que falle uno.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 22, 2013)

Eso es cierto pero nadie da nada por nada; a cambio de una mayor seguridad tiras por la ventana el 66% de la energía que en un aparato que funciona a pilas es para pensarlo.


----------



## juanito65 (Feb 26, 2013)

Armé el circuito con 2 leds en paralelo pero los leds flashean a un 60% de su brillo, me gustaria mas intensidad en su brillo, conectados directamente a la fuente de 4.5v que dan las tres pilas AA dan un brillo fuerte pero en el circuito su brillo es muy devil, no se si cambiando algunas resistencias flashara con mas intensidad, el ritmo o velocidad de flasheo me da igual lento o rapido.
Ustedes que saben mas de electronica no se si me puedan sugerir cambiar el valor de algun componente para obtener mas brillo en los leds, el circuito es el que subí anteriormente en la pagina anterior se llama (bike flasher) que lleva 2 transistores, uno BC547 y BC557
Tenia un Error, Todo funciona bien, Muchas gracias, flashean de maravilla, Gracias a todos y Saludos


----------

